# EP Minnow



## ChrisCook (May 13, 2013)

Just experimenting around tonight....I want to tie some of these in chartreuse and white for throwing at bass.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Nice!...You can use that for bass as well! I caught one a week or 2 ago on that right there! I think my favorite color is whit and olive.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Yep, that will catch bass around here also.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Looks great. Keep a pair of scissors with you when you go to fish it. If it rides on it's side you can trim the bottom to make it ride upright


----------



## colby6968 (Jan 30, 2013)

Very cool! I like to make two to experiment. The first one I trim to preference according to sink rate.


----------

